# ABKC points



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a friend interested in entering their bully into the show ring and seeing how he stacks up etc etc


to the novice that dont know much, .... could someone explain to me a little beyond 150 pts to get CH level .... how are shows on points? is it top 3 score and the rest dont .... I read on the abkc but it doesnt fully explain how the shows work... 


any info is more info than i got now lol thanks


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

makes me wonder.....


no one know or just not worth a response?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's a good question. I have no clue how it works but I'm really interested to see a response.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

in particular i wonder how the 2nd placement scores or 3rd etc.... I have heard only the 1st place scores points but I cant really get a list of all possibilities etc .... 

i have seen some abkc pdf s that explain a few things but not enough for me to grasp the whole thing , my friend is gonna attend her first bully show hopefully in 2 weeks or so and we are just trying to just know a little more so it doesnt seem so foreign ..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe this would get more attention in the Bullies 101 section and I'm sure Lauren (pitbullmamanatl) could answer this for you since she's got some experience in the ring now with Shox.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

ya i didnt know where to stick it ....and i pm ed her on fb and no reply actually ..... 

it aint life or death ..... someone will chime in or not lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll move it over for you k


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you .... i am rather useless at web navigation and manipulation


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think you would have been able to move it. I can cause I'm a mod  anywho it's in the 101 now no worries. I'm sure Lauren will see it now. She's very knowledgable about bullies and this kind of thing I'm sure she can help.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

yes i was hoping she would chime in since shes showing her pup ..... seems like alot of traveling if you are serious about gr ch and such accomplishments


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> yes i was hoping she would chime in since shes showing her pup ..... seems like alot of traveling if you are serious about gr ch and such accomplishments


For sure. Definitely lots of travel.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hell yeah it is a lot of travel! I've been to 8 different states in the last 9 weeks alone lol but we clean house every time!

1st place winners get 10 points for winning their class ex: Shox took his class in 6-9 month old males in show 1 and show 2 so he earned a total of 20 points toward his championship title. 

At the end of each variety each of the 1st place winners from each age group go up for "best of" which one can earn another 20 points if they win best standard or pocket or xl etc. Then another 20 points can be earned when the best male and the best female go up for best overall standard, pocket, xl, etc so a total of 50 points can potentially be earned per show. 

A total of 150 points is required for an ABKC Show Championship title.
• Dog must earn at least two wins under two different judges as Best Male/Female of Variety over a minimum of 2 dogs in the varieties (2 dogs or more constitutes competition) (These are your majors)
• Example: Your dog is a pocket you had at least 1 dog in your class 10 points (if no others dogs no points). You have at least 1 other male to compete with for best male 20 points (if no other males no points). You compete against the female for Best Pocket 20 points (if no female no points). Total of 50 points.

If it is a triple show it is entirely possible to champ your dog out in one day and it has happened many times. 

I know we spoke Friday night on FB Rodrigo but I hope this helps too.


----------

